# Old School Video Games



## juggernaut (Jan 9, 2007)

Which is/are your favorite(s)?


----------



## fufu (Jan 9, 2007)

Spelunx, Hellcats, Myst, Prince of Persia, King's Quest.


----------



## cappo5150 (Jan 9, 2007)

original metroid and adventure island


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 9, 2007)

Earl Weaver Baseball


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 9, 2007)

Leisure suit larry


----------



## DOMS (Jan 9, 2007)

Montezuma's Revenge and Below the Root.


----------



## Decker (Jan 9, 2007)

tempest and zaxxon.  I hated that fucking Q-bert...he mocked me.


----------



## DOMS (Jan 9, 2007)

Decker said:


> tempest and zaxxon. I hated that fucking Q-bert...he mocked me.


You're old.  I'd have figured your game would have been "sticks and rocks".


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Jan 9, 2007)

Ninja Gaiden, Castlevania, Double Dragon, RBI Baseball, TMNT II, Super Mario 3


----------



## squanto (Jan 9, 2007)

Civilization, Wolfenstein 3D, Mike Tyson Punch Out, Mario 3, River City Ransom, X-COM, Quakeworld TeamFortress


----------



## squanto (Jan 9, 2007)

It always comes back to nintendo


----------



## MCx2 (Jan 9, 2007)

Baseball Stars, Tecmo Bowl, Dragon Warrior, Zelda, Pitfall, Ring King, Mike Tysons Punch-Out, I could go on forever....


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jan 9, 2007)

Moon Patrol and Riddle of the Sphynx


----------



## zombul (Jan 9, 2007)

squanto said:


> It always comes back to nintendo



Dragon Warrior and it's sequals.Mike Tyson Punch Out and the early Final Fantasy games.


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 9, 2007)

Oh yeah Dragon's Lair


----------



## juggernaut (Jan 9, 2007)

Dragon's Lair, Tempest, defender, time Killers and Zaxxon


----------



## Flex (Jan 9, 2007)

5 greatest video games EVER:


----------



## oaktownboy (Jan 9, 2007)

Street Fighter 2:Turbo and Mortal Kombat...SNES..


----------



## zombul (Jan 9, 2007)

oaktownboy said:


> Street Fighter 2:Turbo and Mortal Kombat...SNES..



Yeah,I love the Mortal Kombat series.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Jan 9, 2007)




----------



## Goodfella9783 (Jan 9, 2007)




----------



## DOMS (Jan 9, 2007)

Goodfella9783 said:


>


 
Hell yes!


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jan 9, 2007)




----------



## Mudge (Jan 9, 2007)

Doom, Duke Nukem, Shadow Warrior, Blood, Ninja Gaiden, Double Dragon II... those are the ones that come to mind most.


----------



## DOMS (Jan 9, 2007)

Flex said:


> 5 greatest video games EVER:


Did you know that you could steal the other players lives (when you lost your last guy) by pressing the 'A' button?


----------



## DOMS (Jan 9, 2007)

Mudge said:


> Shadow Warrior


 
"Who wanta some Wang?"




Mudge said:


> Duke Nukem


 
<when trying to play the Duke Nukem video game in the strip joint>
"Hmmm.  I don't have time to play with myself."


----------



## Mudge (Jan 9, 2007)

Baseball Simulator 1.000 for NES was also fun, Excitebike was good, RC Pro Am, and my old ass Vectrex from 1982.


----------



## DOMS (Jan 9, 2007)

Mudge said:


> my old ass Vectrex from 1982.


 
Do you still have this?


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Jan 9, 2007)

Ice Hockey was great (the one where you could choose how big your players were):


----------



## AKIRA (Jan 9, 2007)

Mudge said:


> Doom, Duke Nukem, Shadow Warrior, Blood, Ninja Gaiden, Double Dragon II... those are the ones that come to mind most.



Damn, all of those are good.  Well, Duke Nukem 3d for me.  Not the first 2.

Blood was my favorite until F.E.A.R. came out.  Even with cheat codes that game was awesome.  The carnival level, the friday the 13th level, even the shining level!  Some of the best weapons too...


----------



## DOMS (Jan 9, 2007)

The only sports game that I could beat my friend at:


----------



## zombul (Jan 9, 2007)

Goodfella9783 said:


>



Another one I spent hours playing.


----------



## Crono1000 (Jan 9, 2007)

chrono trigger, but I could go on and on


----------



## fletcher6490 (Jan 9, 2007)

I used to love this game.


----------



## fletcher6490 (Jan 9, 2007)

shiznit2169 said:


>



That is definitely in my top 5 of games, along with A Link to the Past.  

I probably put more hours into this game than any other game I've played


----------



## goob (Jan 9, 2007)

^^^^

I agree, Zelda - best game ever.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Jan 9, 2007)

Does anyone remember this Zelda commercial?

http://youtube.com/watch?v=cNtuK4CU3ko


----------



## maniclion (Jan 9, 2007)

Nobunaga's Ambition, Metal Gear, Dragon Warrior, Metroid


----------



## maniclion (Jan 9, 2007)

Goodfella9783 said:


> Does anyone remember this Zelda commercial?
> 
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=cNtuK4CU3ko


No but I'll never forget this one

http://youtube.com/watch?v=_KJMwm1h9SI


----------



## juggernaut (Jan 9, 2007)

What about consoles? Anyone here remember Atari? Please say yes or I'm a putting a bullet in my old fucking head.


----------



## juggernaut (Jan 9, 2007)

Space Invaders, Galaxian and Galaga!!


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 9, 2007)

the 2600


----------



## BigDyl (Jan 9, 2007)

goob said:


> ^^^^
> 
> I agree, Zelda - best game ever.



I agree. but twilight princess is on the verge of pulling ahead for me...


----------



## fufu (Jan 9, 2007)

Out of this world!


----------



## juggernaut (Jan 9, 2007)

IainDaniel said:


> the 2600


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 9, 2007)

My first computer


----------



## juggernaut (Jan 9, 2007)

Texas Instruments...dude blow the dust off. Wow! My first was a 286.


----------



## Mudge (Jan 9, 2007)

DOMS said:


> Do you still have this?



Yes I still have my Vectrex. The joystick is a little bent, and I don't have the original inlay (broken), and no games. Wonder if I can find games with inlays without spending a fortune, without color inlays some of the games would be weird to play.


----------



## juggernaut (Jan 9, 2007)

hey mudge I did a short ebay for you:

http://search.ebay.com/Vectrex_W0QQfrppZ50QQfsopZ1QQmaxrecordsreturnedZ300


----------



## squanto (Jan 9, 2007)

juggernaut said:


> What about consoles? Anyone here remember Atari? Please say yes or I'm a putting a bullet in my old fucking head.



Pitfall


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 9, 2007)

Second Computer






Ahh the memories this is bringing back finding these images.


----------



## juggernaut (Jan 9, 2007)




----------



## szandor (Jan 9, 2007)

questron, bard's tale, 7 cities of gold, defender of the crown. i could have sworn the graphics were better. haha. man i use to enjoy killing the natives just by touching them...


----------



## fufu (Jan 9, 2007)

Ultima III:Exodus.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Jan 9, 2007)

Asteroids, followed by Mr. Do.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jan 10, 2007)

IainDaniel said:


> My first computer



I remember on the old systems you had to attach them to a TV by unscrewing the VHF and holding the 2 wires while screwing them in like that one...That was a pain in the ass, especially when the ends got trashed and you were using bare wire.


----------



## KelJu (Jan 10, 2007)

Final Fantasy 1
Mechwarrior 2, Mercenaries
Super Techmo Bowl
Megaman 2
Megaman 3
Super Mario Brothers 3
Dragon Warrior
Doom


----------



## KelJu (Jan 10, 2007)

IainDaniel said:


> My first computer





Here is my first, but I am a lot younger than ya'll old fuckers.


----------



## Mudge (Jan 10, 2007)

Timex Sinclair was my first 'computer,' then the Apple IIe.


----------



## americanwit (Jan 10, 2007)

The original Ice Hockey game for nintendo.  The one where you had three options for your players. Little - fast guys but weak guys, Middle of the road guys, or Big guys that are strong and slow.

I also loved pit fall and commando.


----------



## fufu (Jan 10, 2007)

Does SNES count as old school?


----------



## zombul (Jan 10, 2007)

fufu said:


> Does SNES count as old school?



Hell yeah,that was a while back.


----------



## DOMS (Jan 10, 2007)

Holy crap!  _You can play it online!_


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Jan 10, 2007)

WWF Royal Rumble:


----------



## Brachiisaurus (Jan 10, 2007)

Pokemon <3


----------



## ponyboy (Jan 10, 2007)

My first was a Commodore Vic 20.  Every game was a ripoff of another more popular game like Frogger, Pac Man, etc.  

The Pac Man game was called Snak Man and every board had the same pattern - once you had it memorized you could literally play forever.  I got 10 million points one day and finally got bored and stopped.  

I also remember the Commodore 64, Apple IIe, Amiga, etc.  Good times.  

Anyone remember all of those Sierra Quest games?  Kings Quest, Space Quest, Leisure Suit Larry, etc.  You can find those online now.


----------



## squanto (Jan 10, 2007)

This system was pretty cool, you played a VHS movie, attached a sensor to your screen and would shoot the screen.

Anyone ever play 4D Boxing? I was obsessed with that game.


----------



## maniclion (Jan 10, 2007)

Dale Mabry said:


> I remember on the old systems you had to attach them to a TV by unscrewing the VHF and holding the 2 wires while screwing them in like that one...That was a pain in the ass, especially when the ends got trashed and you were using bare wire.


Too bad you never had a father who knew how to re-crimp them....

I remember getting our first real computer (not the plug in tv kind) in 1990 it was my grandfathers hand me down, my first thing was to find his hidden porn....I found it in under an hour, they were all bitmaps and almost looked like cartoons, but I thought it was awesome...I moved them to a different folder and when my dad went in to find the porn folder to delete it as I heard my grandpa tell him to do, he couldn't find it and assumed it was deleted....


----------



## DOMS (Jan 10, 2007)

ponyboy said:


> Anyone remember all of those Sierra Quest games? Kings Quest, Space Quest, Leisure Suit Larry, etc. You can find those online now.


 
Hell yes, I do!  Back in the day, Sierra made some of the best games.

Here's a remake of King's Quest that you can download and play for free.  And Here's a fan-made King's Quest III, which is also free.


----------



## zombul (Jan 10, 2007)

Wow it seems like most of the new games and systems only offer better graphics because the most exciting games are a ways behind us.The new games are rehashed storylines with a few new scenario's and just better graphics.


----------



## DOMS (Jan 10, 2007)

zombul said:


> Wow it seems like most of the new games and systems only offer better graphics because the most exciting games are a ways behind us.The new games are rehashed storylines with a few new scenario's and just better graphics.


 
They still make games with great content.  Oblivion comes to mind.


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 10, 2007)

I dunno the only games I play now are Tiger woods,  MLB, NHL, Madden


----------



## fletcher6490 (Jan 10, 2007)

IainDaniel said:


> I dunno the only games I play now are Tiger woods,  MLB, NHL, Madden



Tiger Woods is great.  

I can't wait until they come out with the new Final Fantasy for PS3.  I don't have a PS3, nor can I afford one, but I'll think of something.  

I really think that if I just buy a PS3 or Xbox 360 it will really help to keep me out of the bar.  Which will definitely help with the money thing, although that means no more bar sluts so my sex life will significantly drop.  Money and health vs. sex and alcohol...Talk about tough decisions.


----------



## fufu (Jan 10, 2007)

DOMS said:


> They still make games with great content.  Oblivion comes to mind.


----------



## DOMS (Jan 10, 2007)

fufu said:


>


The only thing that I missed in Oblivion was Lilarcor, the talking sword.  Which was originally from the Baldur's Gate series.  Another series of games with great content.

"Feel the backhand of justice!"


----------



## juggernaut (Jan 10, 2007)

Brachiisaurus said:


> Pokemon <3


get da fuck outta here. Pussyman dosnt count as a fuckign video game, loser!


----------



## zombul (Jan 10, 2007)

DOMS said:


> They still make games with great content.  Oblivion comes to mind.



I played Morrowind and loved it.However the damn game would freeze at a certain point and I had to be close to beating it.That was a long ass game and one of my favorite so yes I guess there is still some cool ones coming out.I also liked Fable though I know it's not "old school",but it was too damn short.My X box would only screw up on Morrowind and it didn't even appear scratched.


----------



## DOMS (Jan 10, 2007)

zombul said:


> I played Morrowind and loved it.However the damn game would freeze at a certain point and I had to be close to beating it.That was a long ass game and one of my favorite so yes I guess there is still some cool ones coming out.I also liked Fable though I know it's not "old school",but it was too damn short.My X box would only screw up on Morrowind and it didn't even appear scratched.


 
You should've played it on the PC.  A lot of people created their own fixes from problems.  I never did have a problem.  

I also like the user-made add-ons for both Morrowind and Oblivion.  Having dragons is Morrowind was crazy!


----------



## zombul (Jan 10, 2007)

DOMS said:


> You should've played it on the PC.  A lot of people created their own fixes from problems.  I never did have a problem.
> 
> I also like the user-made add-ons for both Morrowind and Oblivion.  Having dragons is Morrowind was crazy!



That does sound fun as hell.That game kicked ass anyway though.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Jan 10, 2007)

I spent hours at Papa Gino's playing this thing:


----------



## juggernaut (Jan 10, 2007)

hey captain asshead-any reason why you had to put a fucking billboard on the fucking webpage?





KelJu said:


> Here is my first, but I am a lot younger than ya'll old fuckers.


----------



## juggernaut (Jan 10, 2007)

DOMS said:


> You should've played it on the PC.  A lot of people created their own fixes from problems.  I never did have a problem.
> 
> I also like the user-made add-ons for both Morrowind and Oblivion.  Having dragons is Morrowind was crazy!


Elder Scrolls Oblivion has sucked me in!!!!!!


----------



## fletcher6490 (Jan 10, 2007)

Resident Evil 4 for Game Cube was the last game that got me hooked.  I absolutely loved that game.


----------



## DOMS (Jan 10, 2007)

juggernaut said:


> Elder Scrolls Oblivion has sucked me in!!!!!!


Talk about immersion.  Have you done the Assassin's Guild quests yet?


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jan 10, 2007)

Goodfella9783 said:


> I spent hours at Papa Gino's playing this thing:



  I used to ALWAYS play that too and my dad would literally have to drag me away from that when the pizza was ready

Same with X-men .. damn i loved that game


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Jan 10, 2007)

shiznit2169 said:


> I used to ALWAYS play that too and my dad would literally have to drag me away from that when the pizza was ready
> 
> Same with X-men .. damn i loved that game


 
Yeah those are two classic arcade games right there. The Simpsons in on Ebay right now for $355.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jan 10, 2007)




----------



## juggernaut (Jan 10, 2007)

DOMS said:


> Talk about immersion.  Have you done the Assassin's Guild quests yet?


I'm caught in trying to find ingredients for a vampire cure. 

This game is so absorbing that I havent liked a game like this since Half Life 1. 2 was great but uhhh, the first time you were caught into the story of HL1, you were CAUGHT.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jan 10, 2007)

Me and my bro used to always co-op in this game


----------



## goandykid (Jan 10, 2007)

DOMS said:


> Talk about immersion.  Have you done the Assassin's Guild quests yet?



Oblivion is amazing. I beatt all the main and guild quests, but by the time I traded it in I wasnt allowed into my OWN mages guild b/c I steal from them. Get over it, I own you.


----------



## juggernaut (Jan 10, 2007)

Oh wait I loved Phoenix too!


----------



## KentDog (Jan 10, 2007)

Goodfella9783 said:


> Ice Hockey was great (the one where you could choose how big your players were):


I preferred Blades of Steel (http://www.gamespot.com/nes/sports/bladesofsteel/index.html) where you could have fistfights between players.


----------



## KentDog (Jan 10, 2007)

Oh man, the Simpsons and X-Men arcades you guys posted along with TMNT was what I played the most at Chuck E Cheeses as a kid.


----------



## KentDog (Jan 10, 2007)

NES: Contra, Marios 1 and 3, Excitebike, Blades of Steel, Streets of Rage II, Snake Rattle N Roll, Zelda, Galaga
Super Nintendo: Mario Kart, F-Zero, Contra: Alien Wars, Street Fighter II: Turbo, Mortal Kombat I + II
PC: Doom, StarCraft, shareware Scorched Earth (oh my god, here it is: http://scorch.classicgaming.gamespy.com/) and shareware Bomberman


----------



## KentDog (Jan 10, 2007)

IainDaniel said:


> Second Computer
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Reminds me of our 486 (or was it a 386?), except we only had one floppy drive, moneybags.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Jan 10, 2007)

KentDog said:


> I preferred Blades of Steel (http://www.gamespot.com/nes/sports/bladesofsteel/index.html) where you could have fistfights between players.


 
Blades of Steel was great too. Along with the NHL games for Sega and SNES.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Jan 10, 2007)

KentDog said:


> Oh man, the Simpsons and X-Men arcades you guys posted along with *TMNT* was what I played the most at Chuck E Cheeses as a kid.


 
One of the best arcade games ever. Me and my buddy would play it for NES and never get sick of it no matter how many times we beat it:


----------



## AKIRA (Jan 10, 2007)

DOMS said:


> They still make games with great content.  Oblivion comes to mind.



I got Oblivion for xmas.  So far its not hooking me.  TOO MUCH doesnt always mean good.


----------



## AKIRA (Jan 10, 2007)

Goodfella9783 said:


> One of the best arcade games ever. Me and my buddy would play it for NES and never get sick of it no matter how many times we beat it:



Is that a screen shot from the NES game?  No way, thats gotta be the arcade one.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Jan 10, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> Is that a screen shot from the NES game? No way, thats gotta be the arcade one.


 
I think the game was exactly the same. It could be the arcade one though because of the Insert coin thing. But I do remember that exact scene from the boss of the first level.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Jan 10, 2007)

Here ya go:


----------



## KelJu (Jan 10, 2007)

DOMS said:


> Talk about immersion.  Have you done the Assassin's Guild quests yet?



I did. It was the only fun part in the game. I really enjoyed being an assassin.  I lost interest later and never played it again.


----------



## DOMS (Jan 10, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> I got Oblivion for xmas.  So far its not hooking me.  TOO MUCH doesnt always mean good.


How about an immersive world and interesting stories?


----------



## DOMS (Jan 10, 2007)

KelJu said:


> I did. It was the only fun part in the game. I really enjoyed being an assassin.  I lost interest later and never played it again.


You missed out on an incredible ending.

You should give the Baldur's Gate games a try.  It's my favorite adventure video game.


----------



## fufu (Jan 10, 2007)

DOMS said:


> You missed out on an incredible ending.
> 
> You should give the Baldur's Gate games a try.  It's my favorite adventure video game.





I was more partial to Icewind Dale. Both great games. I was actually thinking of installing BG again.


----------



## DOMS (Jan 10, 2007)

fufu said:


> I was more partial to Icewind Dale. Both great games. I was actually thinking of installing BG again.



BG is the bomb.  

For another old, but good, game.  Try Fallout 2.  That was a great game.  A great story with a lot of good humor.

Fat Woman: There's a thin woman inside me trying to get out.  It's her fault for standing so close to the buffet.


----------



## AKIRA (Jan 10, 2007)

DOMS said:


> How about an immersive world and interesting stories?



I cant get into it.  In fact, I can hardly find any enemies besides wolves.


----------



## DOMS (Jan 10, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> I cant get into it.  In fact, I can hardly find any enemies besides wolves.



That's because you're too low a level.  It's so that you don't stumble over an oppenent that you have no hope of beating.  If you want, install the mod that opens all monsters to you at lower levels.  Just make sure you running skill is good.


----------



## AKIRA (Jan 10, 2007)

Where do I sell all my junk?
Is there a multiplayer?
Should I just do the main missions?
Or do the side missions first?
Is there any way to stay away from getting arrested?  Kill all the guards, keep running?


I am trying, but its just not exciting from the get go and I am used to that.


----------



## DOMS (Jan 10, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> Where do I sell all my junk? There are dealers all over the place for different items (and qualities). *You've just got to look. They're not hidden or anything.
> 
> * Is there a multiplayer? *No.  The game is way too complex for multiplayer to work.
> 
> ...



If you're playing it on the PC, there are a lot of mods that make the game even more fun.


----------



## fufu (Jan 10, 2007)

DOMS, you got a website for these mods?


----------



## DOMS (Jan 10, 2007)

fufu said:


> DOMS, you got a website for these mods?



Planet Elder Scrolls is pretty good. And so is Tessource.  Oblivion Source is good too.


----------



## MeatZatk (Jan 10, 2007)

Marble Madness, F-Zero, Bases Loaded 3


----------



## MeatZatk (Jan 10, 2007)

http://www.1980-games.com/us/old-games/nintendo/nintendo-games.php


----------



## Yanick (Jan 10, 2007)

http://www.1980-games.com/us/old-games/nintendo/d/Double_Dragon_3_-_The_Sacred_Stones/game.php

http://www.1980-games.com/us/old-games/nintendo/b/Battletoads/game.php

two that i loved that no one yet mentioned.


----------



## Yanick (Jan 10, 2007)

squanto said:


> Civilization, Wolfenstein 3D, Mike Tyson Punch Out, Mario 3, _*River City Ransom*_, X-COM, Quakeworld TeamFortress




This game was the shit
http://www.1980-games.com/us/old-games/nintendo/r/River_City_Ransom/game.php


----------



## AKIRA (Jan 11, 2007)

MeatZatk said:


> http://www.1980-games.com/us/old-games/nintendo/nintendo-games.php



Pretty cool website.  Too bad the sound is choppy.


----------



## KelJu (Jan 11, 2007)

DOMS said:


> You missed out on an incredible ending.
> 
> You should give the Baldur's Gate games a try.  It's my favorite adventure video game.




The game was so damn buggy. For no reason at all, the guards would kill each other, or the quest givers would stop offering things they were suppose to. The game is broken in the fact that you can beat the game at level 15 if you worked on your illusion skill. I figured that out on accident. I could kill town guards just by vanishing, attack with a poison. Rince and repeat until the fuckers fall. I refused to ever pay my fines, or go to jail, so I had to kill most of the guards in every town, just because they were pissing me off.


----------



## zombul (Jan 11, 2007)

This thread makes me want to go home and play video games all night.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Jan 11, 2007)

For me, I had favorites for each system I owned.  A few of my favorites off the top of my head (I used to be a real gaming junkie):

*Commodore 64*
Moon Patrol (was a cartridge you plugged into the side of the computer)
Fourth and Inches
Marble Madness (that game drove me frikkin insane!)
Radar Rat Race

*Atari 2600*
Jungle Hunt
Combat
Berzerk
Tron
Raiders of the Lost Ark


*Arcade games*
Galaga
Qix
Tempest
Punch Out
Dig Dug


----------



## DOMS (Jan 11, 2007)

KelJu said:


> The game was so damn buggy. For no reason at all, the guards would kill each other, or the quest givers would stop offering things they were suppose to. The game is broken in the fact that you can beat the game at level 15 if you worked on your illusion skill. I figured that out on accident. I could kill town guards just by vanishing, attack with a poison. Rince and repeat until the fuckers fall. I refused to ever pay my fines, or go to jail, so I had to kill most of the guards in every town, just because they were pissing me off.



It wasn't buggy for me, but it _sounds _like you had fun. 

Again, give Baldur's Gate a try.  You can get it dirt cheap.  There are two full games and two expansion packs.  You start at level 1 in the first game and (after you finish the first game) you can import your character into the second game.

Damn, now that I'm thinking about it, I want to play the game again.  I don't have the spare time.  Grrrr...


----------



## Brachiisaurus (Jan 11, 2007)

Have you guys played Neverwinter Nights? or 2?

I played the first one, and thought it was kinda cool.

So I tried the 2nd one recently....I just can't get into it.

I hate the camera angles, and the movements....Or else It would be cool
Because I've always wanted to play a game that was based completely on
DnD.


----------



## DOMS (Jan 11, 2007)

Brachiisaurus said:


> Have you guys played Neverwinter Nights? or 2?
> 
> I played the first one, and thought it was kinda cool.
> 
> ...



I couldn't stand NWN.  Between the crappy camera and the the limit of one henchmen, I wouldn't play it.  I could've dealt with the camera problems, but no friggin' party?!  That's one of the basic principles of D&D!

I heard that in NWN 2, you can have a party (there's even a simply hack to bump up the number of people allowed in your party), but I'm not interested in playing NWN anymore.


----------



## Brachiisaurus (Jan 11, 2007)

DOMS said:


> I couldn't stand NWN.  Between the crappy camera and the the limit of one henchmen, I wouldn't play it.  I could've dealt with the camera problems, but no friggin' party?!  That's one of the basic principles of D&D!
> 
> I heard that in NWN 2, you can have a party (there's even a simply hack to bump up the number of people allowed in your party), but I'm not interested in playing NWN anymore.



Yea I see what you mean.
What I thought was fun for a while was the hacks for the first one.
You could make yourself any monster class.

I turned myself into a white dragon  
That was entertaining, going inside houses.

Yea NWN2 seems like it will be good, I just can't get into it right now.

I'm thinking about finally giving in and picking up
WoW.  Since my friend recently did as well.


----------



## fufu (Jan 11, 2007)

DOMS said:


> I couldn't stand NWN.  Between the crappy camera and the the limit of one henchmen, I wouldn't play it.  I could've dealt with the camera problems, but no friggin' party?!  That's one of the basic principles of D&D!
> 
> I heard that in NWN 2, you can have a party (there's even a simply hack to bump up the number of people allowed in your party), but I'm not interested in playing NWN anymore.



My brother refers to it as, "D&D on crack".


----------



## DOMS (Jan 11, 2007)

Brachiisaurus said:


> Yea I see what you mean.
> What I thought was fun for a while was the hacks for the first one.
> You could make yourself any monster class.
> 
> ...



If you haven't done Oblivion yet, go for it.  There are plenty of hacks that can make it look even better...if your hardware will support it.  I bought a new video card and doubled my memory to play it.


----------



## DOMS (Jan 11, 2007)

fufu said:


> My brother refers to it as, "D&D on crack".



I thought that D&D crack was called World of Warcraft.


----------



## fufu (Jan 11, 2007)

DOMS said:


> I thought that D&D crack was called World of Warcraft.



I don't fucking know! He's the D&D nerd.


----------



## fufu (Jan 11, 2007)

but he plays that one too.


----------



## Brachiisaurus (Jan 11, 2007)

DOMS said:


> If you haven't done Oblivion yet, go for it.  There are plenty of hacks that can make it look even better...if your hardware will support it.  I bought a new video card and doubled my memory to play it.



Oh, I've had my run-in with Oblivion.

I waited for it for a year lol.
My friend and I were so ecstatic when it came out (for download lol).
We had been hawking over the Torrent sites for months waiting for it.

My first Game I played it for over 80+ hours.

I got to my 2nd or 3rd Oblivion gate, and the game glitched.

I would get to the top of the tower and click on the Gem or whatever it was.
And the game would flash, and I would still be inside the gate.
So I had to delete that save.
At which point I lost interest for a while.   

However, now that Nights of the Nine are out.  I will probably download it and play again soon.
It is definetely an amazing game.

And Yes I used Planet Elderscrolls for mods too.
Had fun with that for a while.


You know, they have a werewolf mod out now right?


----------



## KelJu (Jan 11, 2007)

DOMS said:


> It wasn't buggy for me, but it _sounds _like you had fun.
> 
> Again, give Baldur's Gate a try.  You can get it dirt cheap.  There are two full games and two expansion packs.  You start at level 1 in the first game and (after you finish the first game) you can import your character into the second game.
> 
> Damn, now that I'm thinking about it, I want to play the game again.  I don't have the spare time.  Grrrr...



I would like to, but I just started the new semester. No time.


----------



## maniclion (Jan 11, 2007)

DOMS said:


> I thought that D&D crack was called World of Warcraft.


If WOW is as good as crack I'm getting it!


----------



## juggernaut (Jan 11, 2007)

zombul said:


> This thread makes me want to go home and play video games all night.


that was my reason of asking the initial question. I love video games.


----------



## juggernaut (Jan 11, 2007)

Brachiisaurus said:


> Oh, I've had my run-in with Oblivion.
> 
> I waited for it for a year lol.
> My friend and I were so ecstatic when it came out (for download lol).
> ...


pay for it, you fucking cheapskate pirate.


----------



## KelJu (Jan 11, 2007)

Brachiisaurus said:


> Oh, I've had my run-in with Oblivion.
> 
> I waited for it for a year lol.
> My friend and I were so ecstatic when it came out (for download lol).
> ...




That is strange, because my copy from isohunt worked fine.


----------



## KentDog (Jan 11, 2007)

Yanick said:


> http://www.1980-games.com/us/old-games/nintendo/d/Double_Dragon_3_-_The_Sacred_Stones/game.php
> 
> http://www.1980-games.com/us/old-games/nintendo/b/Battletoads/game.php
> 
> two that i loved that no one yet mentioned.


Oh man, I can't believe I left out Double Dragon. I liked Battle Toads but never played it much.


----------



## KentDog (Jan 11, 2007)

Goodfella9783 said:


> One of the best arcade games ever. Me and my buddy would play it for NES and never get sick of it no matter how many times we beat it:


I just got back from Chuck E Cheeses and played this today. I can't believe how hard some of the bosses are. They must have switched the difficulty up to fuck with the little kids.


----------



## KentDog (Jan 11, 2007)

Nobody mentioned Pac-Man or regular Donkey Kong.. those are the ultimate arcade classics.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Jan 11, 2007)

KentDog said:


> I just got back from Chuck E Cheeses and played this today. I can't believe how hard some of the bosses are. They must have switched the difficulty up to fuck with the little kids.


 
 

Yeah I don't remember any boss being real hard. Probably because I'd always play with my friend who was good at any game he played. I might buy an NES just for this game. How are those top loader ones you can get on ebay? Anyone know anything about those?


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Jan 11, 2007)

KentDog said:


> Nobody mentioned Pac-Man or regular Donkey Kong.. those are the ultimate arcade classics.


 
When I was younger I used to go up to this remote cabin in North Conway, NH for a ski weekend every winter with people from my neighborhood. I was probably 6 or 7 years old. And besides the indoor pool, jukebox & 7 bedrooms at this house, the best part was there was a free Pac-Man arcade machine that we'd all fight over and spend more time on than skiing. This was probably around 1990. I still remember if you touched a certain part of the machine you'd get a bad electric shock. 
Pac Man brings back great childhood memories LOL.


----------



## DOMS (Jan 11, 2007)

Goodfella9783 said:


> I still remember if you touched a certain part of the machine you'd get a bad electric shock.



One of the bolts, right?


----------



## Brachiisaurus (Jan 11, 2007)

juggernaut said:


> pay for it, you fucking cheapskate pirate.



How much money do you make a year?
IF you made less than $9k a year, would you pay 60 dollars for a buggy computer game?


----------



## juggernaut (Jan 12, 2007)

KentDog said:


> Nobody mentioned Pac-Man or regular Donkey Kong.. those are the ultimate arcade classics.


I loved Donkey Kong so much when I bought my cafe, I immediately purchased two machines-one for my home and one for my place. I love those machines!!!!


----------



## fufu (Jan 12, 2007)

Brachiisaurus said:


> Oh, I've had my run-in with Oblivion.
> 
> I waited for it for a year lol.
> My friend and I were so ecstatic when it came out (for download lol).
> ...



Maybe it glitched because you dled it.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Jan 12, 2007)

DOMS said:


> One of the bolts, right?


 
Yeah I think so. We'd have to open it up and press some button on the inside to add more credits because it would run out. But whoever did it would always press the wrong thing and end up getting buzzed.


----------



## AKIRA (Jan 12, 2007)

I Are Baboon said:


> *Arcade games*
> Galaga
> Qix
> Tempest
> ...



Was that the game with the odd controllers were you lunge the 'grips' forward to punch and such?

Arcade games I always loved and have been looking for in another "game pack:"

Aliens
Xmen
TMNT
Captain America
Tron
T2
Street Fighter (the first one; only cuz I could never learn)
Bad Dudes

And especially  ( i need some needed help here ) I remember an OLD game that played like Gauntlet.  It was a bird's eye view and it was setting was like a dungeons & dragons area.  I remember crossing wooden bridges that wood fall apart as you crossed them.  Your special weapon was like..dynamite?  And the enemies were pretty big compared to your player.  I guess it was like Smash TV or Total Carnage, but much older.  Anyone have a clue as to what game I am talking about?


----------



## AKIRA (Jan 12, 2007)

Oh yeah, the commodore 64.  I tried getting some emulators to work, but they all suck.

I played:

Monsters...or Buy your Own Monsters..  I forget.
Wizard (i would love to play this donkey kong rip off again)
SeaHorse
Imagine
Some submarine game.

I remember the starting of the games required ridiculous codes.  Lots of @@@#$$ and such.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Jan 12, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> Arcade games I always loved and have been looking for in another "game pack:"
> 
> Aliens
> Xmen
> ...


 
I remember this one: "The president has been kidnapped by ninjas...are you bad enough?"  






All the trucks and stores in the levels said "Bad," "Dudes," or "Bad Dudes."

http://www.fryingbear.com/articles/baddudes.php

This game was tough man.


----------



## KentDog (Jan 12, 2007)

Goodfella9783 said:


> I might buy an NES just for this game. How are those top loader ones you can get on ebay? Anyone know anything about those?


Oh man, an NES is a good investment, my system still works great after all these years. I think the top loader NES's are far more expensive due to less in circulation. I remember seeing them on eBay years ago and they were selling for ridiculous prices. However, things may have changed since.


----------



## juggernaut (Jan 12, 2007)

Has anyone tried GameTap yet? Take a look at it. 9.95 a month and you get tons of content with old school games, some recent ones, _TONS of genesis, dreamcast, and holy crap they have so many arcade games. 

Crap, does this sound like an advertisement? Sorry if it does.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Jan 12, 2007)

KentDog said:


> Oh man, an NES is a good investment, my system still works great after all these years. I think the top loader NES's are far more expensive due to less in circulation. I remember seeing them on eBay years ago and they were selling for ridiculous prices. However, things may have changed since.


 
There are a ton on ebay. Here's one that combines NES + SNES for pretty cheap. I just want to learn more about them before I buy one. I don't want it to shit the bed after a month.


http://cgi.ebay.com/NES-SNES-TOP-LO...9QQihZ003QQcategoryZ62054QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## katt (Jan 12, 2007)

nintendo's Bubble Bobble was my fav - I would play that for hours just to get to the end to fight the monster


----------



## DOMS (Jan 12, 2007)

katt said:


> nintendo's Bubble Bobble was my fav - I would play that for hours just to get to the end to fight the monster



Play it online here.


----------



## katt (Jan 12, 2007)

DOMS said:


> Play it online here.



OH NO!!!!!

Lets see.....      what excuse can I give for not being so productive at work??????


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 12, 2007)

How come every girl loves bubble bobble.

 must be something about playing with fragile round things.


----------



## DOMS (Jan 12, 2007)

katt said:


> OH NO!!!!!
> 
> Lets see.....      what excuse can I give for not being so productive at work??????


I'm sorry.


----------



## katt (Jan 12, 2007)

IainDaniel said:


> How come every girl loves bubble bobble.
> 
> must be something about playing with fragile round things.




Never thought about it  - but you may be right


----------



## MCx2 (Jan 12, 2007)

KentDog said:


> Oh man, an NES is a good investment, my system still works great after all these years. I think the top loader NES's are far more expensive due to less in circulation. I remember seeing them on eBay years ago and they were selling for ridiculous prices. However, things may have changed since.



An emulator is a better investment.


----------



## AKIRA (Jan 12, 2007)

Goodfella9783 said:


> There are a ton on ebay. Here's one that combines NES + SNES for pretty cheap. I just want to learn more about them before I buy one. I don't want it to shit the bed after a month.
> 
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/NES-SNES-TOP-LO...9QQihZ003QQcategoryZ62054QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



That actually is kinda cool.  

When I downloaded all these emulators, I noticed that I played the hell out of some games, but I finished them faster than ever...and lossed interest within a week.  All those games, all outdated.


----------



## assassin (Jan 12, 2007)

command and conquer / redalert 1,2 / age of empires 1


----------



## assassin (Jan 12, 2007)

the curse of monkey island , countdown,


----------



## Soul of Sol (Jan 12, 2007)

My dad bought me an Intellivision when I was 6. I have been gaming ever since. Anyone remember Wizardy or Bard's Tale? First game I ever really beat: Defender. First game I could whip ANYONE's ass in: Tekken 2. I beat a house full of Koreans in Tekken 2. Twice. And anyone who knows Koreans and games knows that's like going to an inner city school and beating everyone in the 100 meters. Twice.
 Lately I just got off the World of Warcraft crack trip. Man I was good in that game, too. Gaming and reading are my two biggest addictions in life, I always have to watch it or I will go on a 20 hour gaming spree with ease. Reading is even worse.


----------



## KentDog (Jan 12, 2007)

Goodfella9783 said:


> There are a ton on ebay. Here's one that combines NES + SNES for pretty cheap. I just want to learn more about them before I buy one. I don't want it to shit the bed after a month.
> 
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/NES-SNES-TOP-LO...9QQihZ003QQcategoryZ62054QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


Wow, I've never seen those before. I thought you were talking about the ones made by Nintendo.


----------



## KentDog (Jan 12, 2007)

FatCatMC said:


> An emulator is a better investment.


It's not the same.


----------



## KentDog (Jan 12, 2007)

assassin said:


> command and conquer / redalert 1,2 / age of empires 1


Can't believe I forgot about the C&C games. I heard C&C3 is coming out soon. I used to play regular C&C so much before StarCraft came out..


----------



## juggernaut (Jan 13, 2007)

katt said:


> OH NO!!!!!
> 
> Lets see.....      what excuse can I give for not being so productive at work??????


----------



## assassin (Jan 13, 2007)

KentDog said:


> Can't believe I forgot about the C&C games. I heard C&C3 is coming out soon. I used to play regular C&C so much before StarCraft came out..



ea sucks , they'll probably not release anything new for another while..  I turned to action/adventure games till something new is released lol..


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Jan 13, 2007)

DOMS said:


> Play it online here.


 
Yes!


----------



## squanto (Jan 13, 2007)

The Wing Commander series was a lot of fun... Wing Commander 3 was my favorite i think.


----------



## AKIRA (Jan 13, 2007)

KentDog said:


> It's not the same.



Youre right.

One is convienient and free, the other is not.  

Command & Conqeurer..I remember downloding and playing the Red Alert games I got in a Mass Mail when there were Warez rooms on AOL.  Pretty cool games.  I went out and bought Generals and Zero Hour.  Prolly the best strategy based games Ive played next to Starcraft.


----------



## juggernaut (Jan 13, 2007)

Anyone ever hear of Full Throttle?


----------



## squanto (Jan 14, 2007)

juggernaut said:


> Anyone ever hear of Full Throttle?



Yeah the motorcycle game? That game was pretty fun too.


----------



## juggernaut (Jan 14, 2007)

How about Sam and Max?


----------



## goob (Jan 14, 2007)

juggernaut said:


> How about Sam and Max?



S&M? Not to everyone's tastes....


----------



## juggernaut (Jan 14, 2007)

yeah so what?


----------



## zombul (Jan 26, 2007)

http://www.ebaumsworld.com/2007/01/scorpion-vs-ryu.html

Check out this vid.


----------



## juggernaut (Jan 26, 2007)

whats the point?


----------



## juggernaut (Jan 26, 2007)

oooooh


----------



## zombul (Jan 26, 2007)

Street Fighter vs Mortal Kombat


----------



## KentDog (Jan 26, 2007)

The video was cool, but what's up with that ending? Ryu and Akuma are enemies aren't they?


----------



## Spud (Jan 26, 2007)

I just beat Megaman X again.


----------



## AKIRA (Jan 26, 2007)




----------



## fletcher6490 (Jan 26, 2007)

I just bought a PS3.  The graphics look amazing on a high-def tv.  The only problem is the lack of games as of yet.  I have Fight Night, Tiger and Resistance: Fall of Man.  They are all pretty good but i'm not sure what other good games are out there.


----------



## juggernaut (Jan 26, 2007)

I'll stick to my original XBox (was actually wondering if I could open it up and put a new video card in, as I did with a 200gb hard drive) and my custom built (by me) pc.


----------

